# Thai's Journal



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

This will be a fun way to share my journey. I have a lot of plans for the future in the hobby. I'm currently setting up a fish room, my first two discus I bought almost 2 years ago have paired and layed eggs, and I also love aquascaping. Im not the best at either of these things but I'm sharing my journey in the hopes of getting input and suggestions. I will post pictures soon!


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Just shot a video. If you haven't seen any of my other videos check it out on my channel


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's some of my discus I have.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice discus and good tank for them.did you get them from Rick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought from variety of places. Ill will be getting some from rick when the next grow out contest starts though=)


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Some of you may have already seen this but I thought I'd add it into my journal.

This is a timelapse of me aquascaping.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Its been a long time since ive updated my youtube channel. Heres 1 of me unboxing my dicus fish from rick at canadian aqua farm.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

My new 120 Gallon tank I bought from cpat83.


----------



## billie93 (Jul 15, 2016)

cool vids! your commentary really improves the videos. what size is your tank and you are running 2 bubbles a second of co2?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely tank. Mad jelly about your wood. I like the big branchy centerpiece. Looking for one exactly like it for my new riparium.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

billie93 said:


> cool vids! your commentary really improves the videos. what size is your tank and you are running 2 bubbles a second of co2?


This is a low tech tank with low light plants so no co2. Jungle Val, Java fern (needle java fern). This is the best way to keep discus. Discus aren't to fond of co2. It's possible to keep them with co2 but you really have to be on top of things to keep them happy.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Lovely tank. Mad jelly about your wood. I like the big branchy centerpiece. Looking for one exactly like it for my new riparium.


Thanks! The wood took a lot of searching for sure...


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Finally, another update!


----------

